# Monitor sorgt für low FPS und lags in Spielen!



## LukasR98 (7. Dezember 2018)

*Monitor sorgt für low FPS und lags in Spielen!*

Hey ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten gar keine Probleme mit dem PC, alles lief butterweich, selbst Spiele wie BF1 auf Ultra bei 60FPS waren kein Problem!
Doch dann habe ich mir einen neuen Monitor gekauft und gefühlt läuft seitdem alles schlechter! Ich weiß nicht ob das irgendwie im Zusammenhang steht aber
seitem laufen selbst Spiele wie CS die vorher 300FPS+ hatten bei höchstens 80FPS und die droppen dann auch mal auf 30FPS!
Selbst wenn ich es auf Niedrig stelle verändert sich nichts.
Ich weiß wirklich nicht woran das liegen kann!
Der Monitor hat AMD Freesync, erst dachte ich es liegt vielleicht daran, aber das habe ich inzwischen bereits ausgeschaltet!
Ich dachte diese Freesync Technology soll dafür sorgen das das Spiel algemein flüssiger ist und es nicht noch schlimmer macht.
Monitor: Samsung LC27F396FHUXEN 68,6 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Als Test habe ich eben meinen Zweit Monitor der nichtmal Full HD hat alleine angeschlossen und auf einmal hatte ich wieder die 200-400FPS bei CS die ich immer hatte! 
Keine Ruckler und FPS drops mehr! 
Ich verstehe das einfach nicht! Auf meinem alten 60Hz 23 Zoll Monitor hat es ebenso alles perfekt funktioniert! 

Ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich noch machen soll!
Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen.
Gruß Lukas


----------



## gekipptesBit (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor sorgt für low FPS und lags in Spielen!*

Das ist ein schlechter Monitor der nicht mal für Gaming geeignet sein soll und ein zu kostengünstiges leider auch.
Samsung C27F396FHU im Test ▷ Testberichte.de-∅-Note
Auch kein Displayport und dergleichen außer Freesync.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor sorgt für low FPS und lags in Spielen!*

Interessant, Prad schreibt im Prinzip das Gegenteil und wie soll das dem TE helfen?
Bei FHD 60Hz reicht HDMI völlig aus.

@TE:
Welche Auflösung hat dein alter Monitor?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor sorgt für low FPS und lags in Spielen!*

Mich wundert auch das sich der TE einen Freesync Monitor gekauft hat.

Freesync kann er ja mit seiner (ganz sicher verbauten!!!) GTX 750 Ti gar nicht nutzen.


----------



## 0ssi (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Monitor sorgt für low FPS und lags in Spielen!*



LukasR98 schrieb:


> Ich dachte diese Freesync Technology soll dafür sorgen das das Spiel algemein flüssiger ist


Wer sagt so etwas ? Im Vergleich zu *No Sync* behebt *FreeSync/G-Sync* lediglich Tearing (Bildrisse bei Bewegung) und mehr nicht.
Nur im Vergleich zu klassischem *V-Sync* spielt es sich besser weil geringerer Input Lag und bei weniger FPS als Hz keine Ruckler.
Warum kaufst du einen 60Hz Monitor wenn deine Spiele mit mehr als 60FPS laufen ? Da hast du doch wieder einen Flaschenhals.


----------

